# Food Safety News Thu 12/19/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 19, 2019)

Food Safety News
Thu 12/19/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Canadians renew warning about Salmonella outbreak and raw poultry*
By Coral Beach on Dec 19, 2019 12:05 am Officials continue to warn people to properly handle and cook poultry amidst an ongoing three-year Salmonella Reading outbreak that has sickened more than 120 people in Canada with the same strain of the bacterium that hit people in 43 U.S. states. At least 16 more people in Canada were confirmed as patients in the outbreak...  Continue Reading



* Thousands poisoned by mushrooms in France in recent years*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 19, 2019 12:04 am More than 10,600 people were poisoned by mushrooms and 22 deaths were reported from 2010 to 2017 in France. A total of 10,625 cases of unintentional poisoning because of ingestion of mushrooms were recorded by French poison control centers (PCCs), according to a study published this month. The poisonings involved two or more people during...  Continue Reading



* Survey finds 4 in 10 wash turkey before cooking despite danger*
By News Desk on Dec 19, 2019 12:02 am Almost half of people surveyed still wash their turkeys before cooking despite this practice being against food safety advice. Based on research in Ireland commissioned by the safefood organization, 43 percent of people wash turkey before cooking, which can spread food poisoning germs around kitchen surfaces, utensils, hands, and ready-to-eat foods. Even the smallest drop...  Continue Reading



* Import alert changes include catfish, French cheese, papayas*
By News Desk on Dec 19, 2019 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Description URL...  Continue Reading



* CDC reveals deadly outbreak traced to hard-boiled egg production plant*
By Coral Beach on Dec 18, 2019 09:30 pm Eleven months after the FDA found Listeria contamination at an Almark Foods hard-boiled egg production plant, the CDC is announcing an ongoing outbreak linked to the eggs. Illnesses began in 2017. As of today, seven people in five states have been confirmed infected with the outbreak strain of Listeria monocytogenes, according to the announcement from...  Continue Reading


----------

